# Working on my brochures.... need some critics!



## AshleyR (Jul 26, 2009)

I am finally working on some brochures for my soap business. I thought I'd post what I have on them so far to see what you guys think. If you have any suggestions as to what I should take out or add, I'd love to hear them! I'm really not good at wording things. Some personal info has been removed.

*Inside flap 1*

ABOUT US…
_Business name_ is a family owned business providing natural, handmade soaps, bath and body products in _Location_.
We make our soaps from scratch using the cold process method. From measuring out the luxury oils and butters that go into each batch, to hand cutting, wrapping, and labeling each bar – our soaps are 100% handmade in small batches to ensure top quality. 

Commercial soaps contain harsh chemicals and detergents that can be harmful to your skin. Our 100% biodegradable, all-vegetable soaps contain only the most moisturizing and skin loving natural ingredients. 

Our line of natural handmade bath and body products are sure to please. We currently offer body butters, body scrubs, bath salts, bath bombs, and lotion bars in a variety of scents. We only use natural essential oils and cosmetic-grade fragrance oils to scent our products. 

New to our product line are all vegetable Soy Candles & Tarts. 

Find us online at _www.website.com_, or at a craft fair or festival near you!

*Inside flap 2*

HOW OUR SOAP IS MADE… _** I'm not really sure if this should be in there? I'm looking for a better way to explain the LYE. I don't want people to see that and think the rest of the brochure is contradictory! Suggestions? **_
Just as the pioneers made it back in the day, we start by carefully measuring out high quality vegetable oils and butters specific to each and every batch. We combine the oils in a large pot and add a mixture of distilled water and Sodium Hydroxide/Lye (there is no such thing as soap without it!) This begins the process of “saponification” which is a chemical reaction that transforms the oil and lye mixture into soap! We stir the mixture for several minutes, then add in our essential oils/fragrances, herbs, botanicals, and/or colourants. The mixture is then poured into a large wooden log mold and left to set up for at least 12 hours. We then un-mold the soap, hand-cut the bars, and allow them to cure for a minimum of four weeks, ensuring the mildest, most moisturizing and long-lasting bar.

HOW TO CARE FOR YOUR SOAP
Handmade soap is different from commercial soap in many ways. To extend the longevity of your soap, it is important to ensure that it has the opportunity to dry between uses. Allowing the soap to be in direct contact with water when not in use will cause it to break down and melt away quickly. Using a well drained soap dish with your handmade soap is the best way to ensure it lasts you through many showers. _(Pic of one of our wooden soap dishes below)._

*Inside flap 3*

OUR INGREDIENTS…
All of our products are made with the highest quality, locally sourced (when attainable) ingredients. Below is a short list of the base ingredients used in most of our products.  
•	Coconut Oil
•	Palm Oil
•	Olive Oil
•	Grapeseed Oil
•	Safflower Seed Oil
•	Castor Oil
•	Sweet Almond Oil
•	Jojoba Oil
•	Shea Butter
•	Cocoa Butter
•	Cruelty-free Tussah Silk Noil
•	Beeswax
•	Soy Wax

For a complete description of the qualities that each of these ingredients bring to our products, please visit our website at
http://www.website.com

*Outside flap 1*

_(Pic of our soap)_
WHY USE HANDMADE SOAP???
•	It’s GREEN! Save the environment and your skin by switching to a natural alternative.
•	It’s GENTLE! Contains no harsh chemicals that can irritate your skin. Ideal for those with sensitive and allergy prone skin.
•	IT’S FUN! Our soap comes in a variety of scents and colours.

*Outside flap 2*
WE ARE A PROUD MEMBER OF…

_Soap Guild Logo_ 

The Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild

_Our contact info_

*Outside flap 3*

_Our business name, picture of soaps, website address (front page of brochure)._


- - - - - - - 

So, anything you think I should take out? Add? Change?

TIA!


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 26, 2009)

I actually think it sounds/looks GREAT the way it is!  You have included a good deal of information in there and explained it beautifully.

Without seeing the whole thing, the only question I ask is might it be too wordy?  I know there is alot that needs to be said, but I also know that people tend to shy away from stuff if it takes a while to read.  However, again, without seeing the brochure with the pics/layout, I cannot really be a good judge of that.  Personally, I like how you have described your "goods", IMO  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> WE ARE A PROUD MEMBER OF…
> 
> _Soap Guild Logo_
> 
> ...



You could add their contact info, or web address.

I'd put the company name, contact info on the front and the back

Maybe even put your name phone number at the top (or bottom)
of the inside as well. The more times they see it, the more likely they
are to remember you.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice job Ashley!!!


----------



## topcat (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it Ashley!  Your wording is well thought and and explains things well.  If you would like to see another alternative (for comparison and possibly to kick off more ideas on wording for you) and you have Microsoft Publisher, I can send through the brochure I am using?  PM me if you would like it.

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have added the Soap Guild's website and contact info.  

Tanya I'd love to see yours! I'm gonna PM you now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Great idea Ashley , sounds great .


----------



## carillon (Jul 30, 2009)

My suggestion--take off the Soap Guild website.  It's fine if you want to list your affiliations if you think it lends credibility to your soaps, but putting the web address on there gives your customers the freedom to look at competitor's soaps--something you do not want!

Also, I would change this:
HOW TO CARE FOR YOUR SOAP 
Handmade soap is different from commercial soap in many ways. To extend the longevity of your soap, it is important to ensure that it has the opportunity to dry between uses. Allowing the soap to be in direct contact with water when not in use will cause it to break down and melt away quickly. Using a well drained soap dish with your handmade soap is the best way to ensure it lasts you through many showers. (Pic of one of our wooden soap dishes below). 

To this:
PROPER STORAGE OF SOAP:
Handmade soap is different from commercial soap in many ways. To extend the longevity of your soap, it is important to ensure that it has the opportunity to dry between uses. Using a well drained soap dish with your handmade soap is the best way to ensure it lasts you through many showers. (Pic of one of our wooden soap dishes below). 

Other than those two elements, I think everything looks fine.  You've done a nice job.


----------

